# FAs, how do you feel about fat on a person of the gender you are NOT attracted to?



## Cors (Nov 23, 2009)

Many straight male FAs gush about how fat makes a woman more feminine and hence more attractive to them. Do you feel that fat guys are more feminine as well? If you are going to be attracted to men at all, do you think it is more likely to be a fat guy especially if they have a body type that is close to your female ideal? Do you empathise with them better because you understand what your fat girlfriend or wife goes through and know that fat guys are likely to deal with the same problems? 

Or, do you feel that women should be fat but men should be thin/lean/fit/muscular? This is something I have actually seen quite a bit here. I would also like to add that this is not about how you want your own body to look like - it is perfectly reasonable and even common to want to look a certain way but not feel like it is something that is expected, or ideal for your gender. 

Other thoughts?

I would also like to hear from FFAs and those of you who don't identify as straight or gay, as long as you can relate to the question with a little tweaking.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 24, 2009)

Fat never struck me as a "feminine" thing, so really, I don't have any problems with fat guys, nor do I feel that they are by nature any more feminine. There really isn't any "should be" on this topic- I don't feel that women "should be" fatter than men (in general), although I don't think that I'd be satisfied if I wasn't the smaller in whatever relationship I end up in.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 24, 2009)

It's a neutral thing for me. They're my allies.

I think the latter at one point might have been a subtle thought in my mind, but right now? Nope.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't think fat makes a guy feminine, maybe chemically hence the bresticles but I guess I've always seen big dudes be it muscley or fat as manly men, blokey blokes grrr guys, and many other alliterative terms.

I'm a fatty so if I thought fat was sexy on dudes I'd just sit in front of a mirror all day until I needed lenses.
Anyway, all fat dudes are my brothers, it's always good to see fat guys portrayed in a postive light in the movies because then its like I'm portrayed positively as well.

I look up to guys like John Belushi, Nick Frost and I believe Philip Seymour Hoffman to be one of the greatest actors of our time, they are definitely my personal heroes, if I could be half of the dude that those guys are I would be one cool cucumber.

I kinda went off on a tangent there and I'm not sure that last part makes sense but you catch my drift.


----------



## Durin (Nov 24, 2009)

I think each gender is enhanced with added poundage.

I prefer hedonists I guess.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 24, 2009)

i'm personally more attracted to thinner, angular guys and rounder girls. neither of which is particularly masculine in the trad sense


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't find men attractive at all (which is why I want to steer my looks over to the androgynous "zone" ideally) but fat dudes are fine with me. They aren't really aesthetically appealing to me due to the average fat dude having all their weight piled in the midsection...I prefer balance, visually.

However I am somewhat fascinated with pear-shaped dudes, as rare as they are.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 25, 2009)

I feel like male fat is different than female fat. The way a woman carries her weight, the ensuing softness of her skin...the sensory and psychological effect is very different for me than with guy fat. Guy fat is more associated with permanence, an earthy strength, and sometimes power. 

I don't view it at all as sensual on guys, but I think that has much more to do with my heterosexual orientation than whether or not its attractive on men.

It always made sense to me--in some sort of Freudian way--that guys would be "hard" and women would be "soft." (Not advocating for it, just describing my personal sexual intuition.)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 25, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> I feel like male fat is different than female fat. The way a woman carries her weight, the ensuing softness of her skin...the sensory and psychological effect is very different for me than with guy fat. Guy fat is more associated with permanence, an earthy strength, and sometimes power.
> 
> I don't view it at all as sensual on guys, but I think that has much more to do with my heterosexual orientation than whether or not its attractive on men.
> 
> It always made sense to me--in some sort of Freudian way--that guys would be "hard" and women would be "soft." (Not advocating for it, just describing my personal sexual intuition.)



That's the way I feel about it. It's just intuition for me.


----------



## Dusselchen (Nov 26, 2009)

As a straight FFA I like fat guys (of course^^).
I don't care about female body shapes. It just does not interest me because women aren't sexy to me- no matter if fat or slim.


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi, Cors---

I don't experience fat making men appear feminine. I also don't find I interpret "masculine" or "feminine" as meaning "attractive" or "unattractive." I really admire the hardcore barbell boys at my gym, but also feel admiration, although not attraction, for men with f--king enormous bellies. Don't feel a whole lot of empathy, have to say, and don't NOT feel empathy.

Fat dudes are ok with me. I'm good pals with 3, and am probably going to spar with one next week who outweighs me by 130 pounds. I'm not secretly going to hope our shorts fall off, though.


----------



## joh (Nov 27, 2009)

Fat men generally hold their weight differently in a way that isn't feminine at all, while women do. I'm straight, so I can't really answer the attraction question accurately as I really have no clue.

I do have empathy for fat men too, and I don't view them any differently as a person than fat women (or skinny guy, or skinny women, ect..). I don't see how you couldn't though -- isn't that the point of size acceptance?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 27, 2009)

I think I'm the opposite of most people here.

Not that I sexualize fat men, but I get more of that biker, badass, or buddha feel from large fat men than from skinnier guys.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Nov 28, 2009)

Cors -

In answer to your question... I think fat on a female makes them more sexy and feminine, and on a man makes then seem more sexy and masculine (as opposed to feminine) I suppose fat to me emphasises a person's attractiveness to in general! :wubu:

I've also noticed that some people on here prefer a large woman but would like a more muscular man. Hey, whatever floats you boat...I'm all for acceptance of all body types.

Lady Bella xXx


----------



## wolfpersona (Nov 28, 2009)

I think fat just makes us guys look bulkier and more manly i guess. Most guys gain in their midsection and upper body.


----------



## Teleute (Nov 29, 2009)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I'm a fatty so if I thought fat was sexy on dudes I'd just sit in front of a mirror all day until I needed lenses.



See, people say stuff like this, but I can assure you that is not the case. I'm a fat bisexual FFA, and although I do think my body is attractive, I don't find it erotic to look at myself. I might catch a glimpse and think, "Damn, I'm looking hot today!", but it's never "Mmmmmm.... currrrrrrvvveeeesssss... drooooool...." 

Also, lol @the alliteration... ha!


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 29, 2009)

I think this is a fascinating question. I don't know if i am answering, or going off on a bit of a tangent, so forgive me if i simply speak my piece. I identify myself as a straight male who is very gay friendly rather than homophobic. I had a close encounter that had me questioning my sexuality & the whole process whereby we decide someone is attractive or not.

In the 1980s i saw someone working in a store. This person dwarfed me, and for a couple of seconds i couldn't determine their gender. I had a strong panicky sense of attraction to this person, who was bigger than Raqui (6'6" or more, and very very wide). In the moments AFTER i realized this person was a male, not female (his hips were much much wider than his shoulders, so from behind i saw an outlandish pear shape, over four feet wide across the hips, and the clothing was androgynous) my feelings didn't so much vanish, as were censored by the part of my brain saying OH ITS A GUY. I wasn't afraid of that initial gut attraction, which had formed before i knew the gender of the person. I was disappointed with the discovery (oh my god if only a woman shaped like this existed... lordy!) and very intrigued by my own process. It makes me wonder about the whole construction of gender, the way we take cues and signals to identify a cluster of signals that say "guy" or "gal", and associated with that, say "schwing", "maybe" or "nope...

So maybe i am not precisely answering the question, so much as suggesting that --TO ME-- fat can be feminine. I am very conscious of the subjectivity of it all: fat admiration, beauty, attraction, you name it. It's all so totally subjective that i am very hesitant to say anything beyond my own personal experience, and even THAT is sometimes as mysterious as a dream.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it's notable how many people equate fat with femininity, and not just FAs. A former coworker of mine once said something along the lines of how he could understand men with fat fetishes towards women because fat women just got more "womanly" as far as having bigger breasts and bigger hips and asses, but that fat men were just "ugly".


----------



## Tad (Dec 7, 2009)

For me fat is good, on anyone. Obviously not everyone (or even mostlyone) like being fat, or are comfortable being fat, and some people's bodies do really seem awkward when fat....but overall I tend to like fat on anyone. Not that fatter is better as some universal guide or anything, just that all else being equal I'm probably going to have a warmer first impression of someone who is at least somewhat fat than of someone who is not.


----------



## MisterGuy (Dec 11, 2009)

Being completely honest as a guy who loves fat women and female WG, I find myself looking down on fat guys a little. I think I so strongly associate fat with femininity that fat guys seem weak and unmasculine to me. I realize it's a stupid prejudice, but there it is.


----------



## James (Dec 11, 2009)

(_The following has been posted to all current threads for informational purposes only. Please refrain from replying to this post in this thread. If you have questions please PM me. These rule changes have been brought about following significant deliberation between Dimensions moderators and are effective immediately in relation to all future posts._)




> The rules of this forum have been updated. I would encourage forum users to read the full text but in short, the main changes are the following
> 
> Threads or posts considered to be outside of the FA/FFA forum remit will be edited or deleted. Threads will not be moved to other forums. Please consider this before posting. Contact me via PM if you are unsure before posting.
> Discussion of sexual topics must not contain identities other than your own. Excessive objectification or crudeness will also be edited or removed. Keep things respectful.
> ...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't care if a guy is fat or thin, black or white, Republican or... I don't turn on men, not the fat nor the thin. I don't feel a thing about it.


----------



## jakub (Jan 6, 2010)

Nothing....


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 9, 2010)

Interesting question.

Escapist is still trying to figure me out because I check out men and women...lol The thing is, when it comes to fondling the juicy bits..I'm very bi. However, when it comes to intimate relationships, I'm very straight.

When I was single and in party mode, I would usually dance with girls at the straight clubs and guys and the gay clubs..lol. Yeah I dont get it either but it was really fun either way.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 11, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> In answer to your question... I think fat on a female makes them more sexy and feminine, and on a man makes then seem more sexy and masculine (as opposed to feminine) I suppose fat to me emphasises a person's attractiveness to in general! :wubu:


I'm going to have to agree with this.


> I've also noticed that some people on here prefer a large woman but would like a more muscular man. Hey, whatever floats you boat...I'm all for acceptance of all body types.


I like muscles on guys...but I like plenty of upholstery over them.


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, I love fat on a woman, not going to lie.

But just because I love fat on women means I love fat in general. That includes fat on men. I don't hate it on men or anything, I think for me is that I am blind to men in general because I have no sexual sensation to them. So, fat on a guy to me is just like a fat not being on a guy... the guy is a guy to me.

Fat on a woman... different story for a different time


----------



## BnB (Feb 23, 2010)

Jay West Coast said:


> It always made sense to me--in some sort of Freudian way--that guys would be "hard" and women would be "soft." (Not advocating for it, just describing my personal sexual intuition.)



I would have to agree with that. With fat on women you hear the term Goddess Sized or fertility goddess like, but then what would a male be? Does it work both ways?


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 25, 2010)

Too late to edit my post. At the top where it says "But just because I love fat on women means I love fat in general." I meant to say "But just because I love fat on women doesn't mean I love fat in general."


----------



## Paquito (Feb 26, 2010)

As an FA and a gainer, I find fat appealing on both men and women from an aesthetic stand point. I could ogle fat dudes and fat women all day. I'm just solely attracted to women on an intimate level. 

(Sorry, forgot to quote) And to Tom's post, I may be guilty of staring in the mirror for long periods of time. :blush:


----------



## the hanging belly (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I'm a straight FFA, and I totally love it on both. I enjoy seeing fat women because I guess its a bit of a fantasy that one day I could weigh around 500lbs. I don't think it will actually happen for me, but I just love the look of it, and I admire those who do enjoy being that big. And on guys, well :smitten:


----------



## Marietta (Feb 27, 2010)

I can be turned on by the fat/weight gain (that isn't explicitly linked to anything traditionally sexual) of someone of either gender, but I'm far more sexually interested in women.

When it comes to dealing with people outside of the wanksphere, mens' weight doesn't register all that much more than other obvious physical features, while I notice/pay attention far more with women. I don't know how much of that is because I'm primarily attracted to women , how much is because I am one, and how much because Western culture in general fixates on women's weight.


----------



## gaetano2733 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think there is much that can be done for what an individual finds attractive. I wish I were fat.


----------



## kioewen (Mar 7, 2010)

Cors said:


> do you feel that women should be fat but men should be thin/lean/fit/muscular?


Yes. Exactly so.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm elated to see so many people claiming they like it on both sexes.

I do too. Sexually, I'm not bi - but I think some fat guys are very attractive from an aesthetic point of view. That's mainly within the online FA community though. I generally don't notice it in the outside world.

However, mutual WG, fat couples, and seeing girls (especially BBWs) fawn over fat guys are are some of my biggest turn-ons. I also think I myself look perfect chubby.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a lot of male friends on the larger side but am I attracted to them? HELL FUCKING NO! I'm as straight as it gets, I view women attractive and women alone. All women of shapes, sizes, backgrounds and cultures are of interest and absolutely no male thoughts are in my head.

When it comes to male friends, I don't care if they're black, green blue white or orange or if they're 500 pounds or 100 pounds. If we have mutual interest and can stand each other for more than 5 minutes then a friendship can be possibly maintained. Attraction has nothing to do with how I view males, a 300 pound guy or a 100 pound guy could be a criminal rapist and I'd want to castrate him myself. I wouldn't do because of his size but because of the personality of the man.

Hell the same goes for female friends. I've said it many of times, give me a very beautiful 350 pound woman who's a known cheater and back trashtalker and a 130 pound girl who's ugly but can talk wrestling, video games and detective novels all day with me....I'd rather be friends with the thinner girl.

True friendship isn't about looks anyway. Its about trust and mutual understandings and respect, any true friend will be there no matter what the size, gender or background is.


----------



## StarWitness (Mar 9, 2010)

kioewen said:


> Yes. Exactly so.



Why?

How about trans folk, can they be, like, a little pudgy until they transition to one gender or the other?


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 10, 2010)

As a strait male I can appreciate big guys. If I'm attracted to anything beyond big girls it's confidence in one's largeness, which happens just as often with guys as girls. 

As someone who finds female weight gain erotic I also like seeing guys gaining as well, though if it came down to it it'd be nearly impossible for me to be aroused in the company of a man. 

It's definitely a strange thing, I guess I'll just settle with being strait.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm attracted to both genders, but I only find fat appealing on men. I mean, I find heavier women attractive too, but if I found a girlfriend I prefer her to be average sized, for whatever reason.


----------



## mithrandirjn (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm typically pretty indifferent about fat on a guy when it comes to simple appearances and whatnot.

I find certain female fat body types to be aesthetically pleasing, which ties into me finding them sexually appealing, but I don't have thoughts like that one way or another about men.

Now, in an actual health manner, my father developed the same condition a lot of older guys get; his body began only really accumulating/storing fat in his stomach, and it's like you guys were saying before: the type of fat that presses directly into your internal organs, not "typical" belly fat. Having heard doctors talk about that, it's not something I take lightly, especially with my father having it. 

I'm not about to be all "weight loss nazi" when it comes to it, obviously, but it's a serious deal.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 9, 2010)

This may be a necropost, but I was looking for something on the subject and saw that I didn't mention this when I made my other post in this thread:

FFA & BHM/SSBHM couples are SO GODDAMN CUTE. Doesn't matter if the FFA is one of those tiny little ones or a big girl herself, there is something amazingly adorable about that matchup. The few pictures I've seen of a FFA holding her man (and his squishy parts) are infectiously happy-inducing.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 9, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> This may be a necropost, but I was looking for something on the subject and saw that I didn't mention this when I made my other post in this thread:
> 
> FFA & BHM/SSBHM couples are SO GODDAMN CUTE. Doesn't matter if the FFA is one of those tiny little ones or a big girl herself, there is something amazingly adorable about that matchup. The few pictures I've seen of a FFA holding her man (and his squishy parts) are infectiously happy-inducing.



Fully agreed.


----------



## imfree (Dec 9, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> This may be a necropost, but I was looking for something on the subject and saw that I didn't mention this when I made my other post in this thread:
> 
> FFA & BHM/SSBHM couples are SO GODDAMN CUTE. Doesn't matter if the FFA is one of those tiny little ones or a big girl herself, there is something amazingly adorable about that matchup. The few pictures I've seen of a FFA holding her man (and his squishy parts) are infectiously happy-inducing.





Blackjack said:


> Fully agreed.



I agree, too.:happy:


----------



## Amandy (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm batshit mad for fat boys, and relationship wise, only see myself with men, but I have fantasies about exploring with a big girl and find chubbier women exciting to look at. And still yet, I am one of those FAs that thinks I look better thin and maintain my smaller size (bit of a contrast fetish).


----------



## Physix (Dec 10, 2010)

Although I don't think "should" really enters into it, my personal preference is...

Women: Plump, curvy
Men: Slender, well muscled

I think I find elegance and strength, with hard lines, deep shadows, and sharp angles, aesthetically appealing. Yet, I'm more sensually attracted to curves.


----------



## LordSheogorath (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't care. I like women AND I like my women fat. Funny thing my little sister is as athletic as I am and she prefers her men fat.


----------



## hutti (Oct 13, 2019)

I Im bi in fat fetish, i like man and woman,out from fat fetish i im straith woman only,This is so individual ,i discover in the age of 18 that i like fat man non just fat woman.


----------



## Shotha (Oct 13, 2019)

I appreciate the beauty of fat and thin women and of fat and thin men, but I'm only attracted to fat men. Many fat guys find that people on the gay scene reject them altogether, because they're not physically attractive to them. People do this to me but it doesn't really bother me. I'm happy to be friends with anyone, even though I'm only attracted to fat men.


----------



## alk27alk27 (Oct 13, 2019)

I’m not attracted to men in the slightest, I’m actually a little revolted sexually at male bodies that aren’t mine.(how I found out I wasn’t bi) that said I understand the appeal of larger men because I like larger women. Some of the same traits on one I would be turned off on in the other. Take bellies for instance. The rounder and bigger a women’s belly is I go crazy. On a guy, I find it wholeheartedly unattractive.


----------



## Shotha (Oct 13, 2019)

Cors said:


> I would also like to add that this is not about how you want your own body to look like



I've already commented on this thread but would like to add something. There is one way in which I feel differently towards fat men and fat women. As a gay gainer, one of the extra dimensions to my friendships with fat men is that I might be so impressed with some aspect of their appearance that I wish to copy it myself. I never have this reaction to a fat woman, no matter how beautiful I think she is. I might find that a guy, who is fatter than me, inspires me to work harder at gaining. I might like something about the way he dresses, which I decide to imitate. For example, I once saw a fat guy wearing his belt buckle to the side, because it doesn't dig painfully into the belly in that position. I do that quite often myself now. I might ask a fat guy where he bought a shirt or a pair of braces (suspenders) that I like.

So, one of the differences in my feelings and behaviour towards fat men but not fat women, is that I might admire and try to imitate a fat man but not a fat woman. I'm likely to discuss attire and grooming with a fat guy and this adds something new to the friendship, especially with fat guys who are not available, e.g. not gay or already in a relationship.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (Oct 14, 2019)

"Indifferent"


----------



## squeezablysoft (Oct 14, 2019)

alk27alk27 said:


> I’m not attracted to men in the slightest, I’m actually a little revolted sexually at male bodies that aren’t mine.(how I found out I wasn’t bi) that said I understand the appeal of larger men because I like larger women. Some of the same traits on one I would be turned off on in the other. Take bellies for instance. The rounder and bigger a women’s belly is I go crazy. On a guy, I find it wholeheartedly unattractive.



Question, how do you think you would feel/respond to like a picture of a belly by itself, like zoomed in so close you can't see the rest of the person's body or tell what their gender is? Like this?


----------



## Shotha (Oct 15, 2019)

squeezablysoft said:


> Question, how do you think you would feel/respond to like a picture of a belly by itself, like zoomed in so close you can't see the rest of the person's body or tell what their gender is? Like this?



OK. So, you asked someone else that question rather than me but I really want to answer it anyway. On dating sites for fat gay men, there are millions of photos of just bellies. I find none of them interesting or attractive. The reason for this is that I'm attracted to fat men with big bellies rather than disembodied bellies. And they need to have nice personalities, too.

Does anyone else have strong feelings about this?


----------



## alk27alk27 (Oct 15, 2019)

I’m gonna have to agree with shotha(and yes I see the irony that my avatar is just my belly.). Disembodied bellies aren’t tickling me ether way, I need to see a little more of the body. If I had to choose, I guess the bottom one, it looks like they take care of their skin better.

I guess I could use some work on stating my frame of mind better.


----------



## Tad (Oct 15, 2019)

When I saw this thread I thought "what a great topic". Then I saw I'd already responded? Eventually the coffee kicked in and I realized that it is an old tread I'd forgotten about. So for kicks I decided to find my original post and see what I think of it now.

Ten years ago I wrote:


Tad said:


> For me fat is good, on anyone. Obviously not everyone (or even mostlyone) like being fat, or are comfortable being fat, and some people's bodies do really seem awkward when fat....but overall I tend to like fat on anyone. Not that fatter is better as some universal guide or anything, just that all else being equal I'm probably going to have a warmer first impression of someone who is at least somewhat fat than of someone who is not.



Oh. Man. Sometimes your opinions really do change! I hate run on sentences these days, and I was in love with them back then.

My opinion on the topic doesn't seem to have changed much though.


----------



## Shotha (Oct 16, 2019)

I think that what I posted is no longer relevant.


----------



## John Smith (Oct 17, 2019)

"*FAs, how do you feel about fat on a pet?*"

I'm totally indifferent.
Hm, not really... if I found some cat stuck someplace any cat _shall pass unhindered_, I should probably call the emergency.


----------



## extra_m13 (Oct 18, 2019)

i am not attracted to man and i do not feel attracted to fat men, what i do wonder is the same as with the ladies who are really fat. how much food they regularly eat i mean with really big people it is sometimes amazing the regular amount that they eat and i wonder how is it that they are able to do it on a regular basis while me, i stuff once and feel bloated for a few days and get diahrea etc


----------



## Shotha (Oct 18, 2019)

extra_m13 said:


> what i do wonder is the same as with the ladies who are really fat. how much food they regularly eat



I think that it's simply that some of us have bigger appetites than others. The other thing is that some of us are gainers. Gainers are people who want to be fat and they deliberately put on weight. Just like some men admire the ripped look and go to the gym because they want that look themselves, some of us think that fat guys look good and so we want to be fat too.

I notice that many people in this thread make comments about not being attracted to men, even though the original question asks us about how we feel about "fat on a person of the gender you are not attracted to". One can admire a person's looks without being sexually attracted to them.


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 26, 2019)

Cors said:


> Many straight male FAs gush about how fat makes a woman more feminine and hence more attractive to them. Do you feel that fat guys are more feminine as well? If you are going to be attracted to men at all, do you think it is more likely to be a fat guy especially if they have a body type that is close to your female ideal? Do you empathise with them better because you understand what your fat girlfriend or wife goes through and know that fat guys are likely to deal with the same problems?
> 
> Or, do you feel that women should be fat but men should be thin/lean/fit/muscular? This is something I have actually seen quite a bit here. I would also like to add that this is not about how you want your own body to look like - it is perfectly reasonable and even common to want to look a certain way but not feel like it is something that is expected, or ideal for your gender.
> 
> Other thoughts?



I guess it depends what you mean by "attracted."

I don't feel anything for guys "in that way," fat or not, but with fat guys (especially *very* fat guys) I do often feel a yearning to look like them. I want what they've got, but it's not the same thing as the attraction I feel for a fat woman. My feelings about what fat does to the male body is that it makes it softer and cuddlier; like a teddy bear. That gives them a softer charm, which is not entirely dissimilar to that which women have, but also isn't exactly feminine. I find I rarely empathize with actual fat people, because a lot of them aren't absolutely thrilled by being fat, and I'm different in that regard. What fat I have, I'm thrilled by. I definitely think that fatter men *and* women look more delightful because they're fatter.


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 26, 2019)

John Smith said:


> "*FAs, how do you feel about fat on a pet?*"



It works better on some kinds of pets than others. In general, I would rather have a fat pet, but on a dog, a reptile, a bird or a fish, it wouldn't make that much of a difference to me. Cats, guinea pigs, hamsters, rabbits and other rhodents all look much better with some extra weight on them, though.


----------



## John Smith (Dec 26, 2019)

TwoSwords said:


> It works better on some kinds of pets than others. In general, I would rather have a fat pet, but on a dog, a reptile, a bird or a fish, it wouldn't make that much of a difference to me. Cats, guinea pigs, hamsters, rabbits and other rhodents all look much better with some extra weight on them, though.



I think you didn't grasped the sarcastic tone of my latest answer.


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 26, 2019)

John Smith said:


> I think you didn't grasped the sarcastic tone of my latest answer.



Nope. It's text. No tone.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 27, 2019)

As a fat gay gainer, I am obviously sexually attracted to other fat guys.

However, fat women also exert a certain non-sexually attraction over me. If I were at an event and only had a choice of sitting at a table with a bunch of thin women and a bunch of fat women, I would choose the fat women. I think that we would have some things in common such as life experiences and common interests and concerns. In a world where fat people are subjected to prejudice, discrimination and stigma, I like to offer the hand of friendship to other fat people.

I also find many fat women to be extremely beautiful. Examples, which come to mind are the Vixen from the British game show the Chase, British comediennes Hattie Jacques and Dawn French, the beautiful fat lady in TV series the Darling Buds of May.

I try to show that it is possible to be happy and positive about being fat. I do that whether among fat men or fat women. I believe in spreading happiness around.


----------



## TheStaunton (Dec 28, 2019)

In the kindest way, indifferent

I don't think of fat men in any way, don't ridicule them, don't worry about them, it's all cool, all good.....

I'm attracted to super sized women, and that's just how it is - fat males, no real thoughts at all.....if there was a male gainer or such, I'd hope they were happy though etc


----------



## TheStaunton (Dec 28, 2019)

Shotha said:


> As a fat gay gainer, I am obviously sexually attracted to other fat guys.
> 
> However, fat women also exert a certain non-sexually attraction over me. If I were at an event and only had a choice of sitting at a table with a bunch of thin women and a bunch of fat women, I would choose the fat women. I think that we would have some things in common such as life experiences and common interests and concerns. In a world where fat people are subjected to prejudice, discrimination and stigma, I like to offer the hand of friendship to other fat people.
> 
> ...



I like that last paragraph mate, happiness is needed all around


----------



## John Smith (Jan 10, 2020)

TwoSwords said:


> Nope. It's text. No tone.



Wrong. It's all but subtleties: hence the correct word "tone" .

Also, you're dodging.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 10, 2020)

John Smith said:


> Wrong. It's all but subtleties: hence the correct word "tone" .
> 
> Also, you're dodging.



Like I said, plain text has no tone. It either means what it says, or it does not, but you can't infer what the inflections in the text imply, because there are no inflections in text.

Also, you're pushing.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 11, 2020)

TwoSwords said:


> Like I said, plain text has no tone. It either means what it says, or it does not, but you can't infer what the inflections in the text imply, because there are no inflections in text.
> 
> Also, you're pushing.



You're clearly have one or two points missed in literature & grammar conventions.

Firthermore, _you'_re the one pushing. Nobody asked you to start in.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 11, 2020)

John Smith said:


> You're clearly have one or two points missed in literature & grammar conventions.
> 
> Firthermore, _you'_re the one pushing. Nobody asked you to start in.



Well, if it's so clear, I'm sure you can explain it. In detail.

And I don't push, except to push back. I commented on a topic you raised. I only pushed when you began pushing.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 12, 2020)

TwoSwords said:


> Well, if it's so clear, I'm sure you can explain it. In detail.
> 
> And I don't push, except to push back. I commented on a topic you raised. I only pushed when you began pushing.




Clearly, you're pushing just for the fun to push.


----------



## adam (Jan 25, 2020)

Cors said:


> Many straight male FAs gush about how fat makes a woman more feminine and hence more attractive to them. Do you feel that fat guys are more feminine as well? If you are going to be attracted to men at all, do you think it is more likely to be a fat guy especially if they have a body type that is close to your female ideal? Do you empathise with them better because you understand what your fat girlfriend or wife goes through and know that fat guys are likely to deal with the same problems?
> 
> Or, do you feel that women should be fat but men should be thin/lean/fit/muscular? This is something I have actually seen quite a bit here. I would also like to add that this is not about how you want your own body to look like - it is perfectly reasonable and even common to want to look a certain way but not feel like it is something that is expected, or ideal for your gender.
> 
> ...



My view isn't popular because it hurts delicate feelings. It is based on genetics & evident facts through history, before farming grain made everyone fat except the most genetically lean, masculine, & active of males. 
Women are supposed to be fat, & are supposed to be mothers, supposed to nurture their babies, feed the children the bounty provided by their father & reward that man who have provided them a good life with a happy home to come back to, & teach their girls the same life skills for the survival of their family for continued generations.
Men are supposed to be strong, & protective, supposed to be providers, supposed to teach their boys the same life skills for the survival of their family for continued generations.
Now lazy fat guys with hypertension can provide for a family by just sitting on their ads pushing buttons & talking on the phone. They spend little to no time with their boys, because they work in an office 8 to 16 hours a day & commute back & forth to work every day, 5 or 6 days a week. The mother has headaches all the time. Nobody is happy. They don't teach their boys or girls any life skills & we have now generations of people growing up thinking everything should be handed to them & the world owes them something & they shouldn't have to work for anything while they require antidepressants just to function day to day in an aimless life with no realistic goals.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2020)

adam said:


> My view isn't popular because it hurts delicate feelings. It is based on genetics & evident facts through history, before farming grain made everyone fat except the most genetically lean, masculine, & active of males.
> Women are supposed to be fat, & are supposed to be mothers, supposed to nurture their babies, feed the children the bounty provided by their father & reward that man who have provided them a good life with a happy home to come back to, & teach their girls the same life skills for the survival of their family for continued generations.
> Men are supposed to be strong, & protective, supposed to be providers, supposed to teach their boys the same life skills for the survival of their family for continued generations.
> Now lazy fat guys with hypertension can provide for a family by just sitting on their ads pushing buttons & talking on the phone. They spend little to no time with their boys, because they work in an office 8 to 16 hours a day & commute back & forth to work every day, 5 or 6 days a week. The mother has headaches all the time. Nobody is happy. They don't teach their boys or girls any life skills & we have now generations of people growing up thinking everything should be handed to them & the world owes them something & they shouldn't have to work for anything while they require antidepressants just to function day to day in an aimless life with no realistic goals.



ok boomer.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 26, 2020)

adam said:


> My view isn't popular because it hurts delicate feelings. It is based on genetics & evident facts through history, before farming grain made everyone fat except the most genetically lean, masculine, & active of males.
> Women are supposed to be fat, & are supposed to be mothers, supposed to nurture their babies, feed the children the bounty provided by their father & reward that man who have provided them a good life with a happy home to come back to, & teach their girls the same life skills for the survival of their family for continued generations.
> Men are supposed to be strong, & protective, supposed to be providers, supposed to teach their boys the same life skills for the survival of their family for continued generations.
> Now lazy fat guys with hypertension can provide for a family by just sitting on their ads pushing buttons & talking on the phone. They spend little to no time with their boys, because they work in an office 8 to 16 hours a day & commute back & forth to work every day, 5 or 6 days a week. The mother has headaches all the time. Nobody is happy. They don't teach their boys or girls any life skills & we have now generations of people growing up thinking everything should be handed to them & the world owes them something & they shouldn't have to work for anything while they require antidepressants just to function day to day in an aimless life with no realistic goals.



?!


----------



## alk27alk27 (Jan 26, 2020)

adam said:


> My view isn't popular because it hurts delicate feelings. It is based on genetics & evident facts through history, before farming grain made everyone fat except the most genetically lean, masculine, & active of males.
> Women are supposed to be fat, & are supposed to be mothers, supposed to nurture their babies, feed the children the bounty provided by their father & reward that man who have provided them a good life with a happy home to come back to, & teach their girls the same life skills for the survival of their family for continued generations.
> Men are supposed to be strong, & protective, supposed to be providers, supposed to teach their boys the same life skills for the survival of their family for continued generations.
> Now lazy fat guys with hypertension can provide for a family by just sitting on their ads pushing buttons & talking on the phone. They spend little to no time with their boys, because they work in an office 8 to 16 hours a day & commute back & forth to work every day, 5 or 6 days a week. The mother has headaches all the time. Nobody is happy. They don't teach their boys or girls any life skills & we have now generations of people growing up thinking everything should be handed to them & the world owes them something & they shouldn't have to work for anything while they require antidepressants just to function day to day in an aimless life with no realistic goals.


I’m sorry I thought I was on a fetish site for fatness, not a “19th century colonial broadsheet for curing society of the evils of industrialization”. I think everyone else here can agree that that attitude is more then a little sexist dude.


----------



## Shalion (Jan 27, 2020)

Getting back to the original topic of the thread, this is something that I've wrestled with personally, and probably am still wrestling with to a large degree.

I'm still new here, so I'll just explain that I've very attracted to super-sized frames (in excess of 500 lb). I'm male and consider myself straight and would also say that my strongest interest would be in attaining a tremendous size myself, though I have chosen not to in RL due to unwanted health effects and social stigma. So as a would-be male feedee, I find myself strongly attracted to the changes in body shape my own male body would undergo if I lived in a world where I could indulge my fantasies more easily.

At the same time, I'm also strongly attracted to the female figure, and much more so to the extremely heavy side than lean. I say that, but I also have a strong preference for pairing lean feeders with super-sized (and preferably dominant) gainers in my own stories. In my ideal universe, I would weigh half a ton and have a sprightly partner willing to sustain my excess and do all the things my own blob-like form would make difficult.

And yet, though this is my preference, it's not exclusive because I don't mind at all swapping roles in my head with super-sized female and lean, male feeder. There just needs to be someone of extraordinary size in the picture.

In effect, I'm not at all particular to the sorts of pictures I search for online. Both male and female super-sized frames are desirable to me, but I continue to call myself a straight male =P Does that just mean I'm less particular than your average straight male? Certainly I have no interest in romantic relationships with other men despite having accumulated many photos of the male body type and even having written more stories about super sized men than super sized women.

Does anyone else have this sort of non-specific attraction to super-sized people?


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 28, 2020)

Well, you can certainly find a size/gender aesthetically attractive rather than sexually. Like "I like looking at them but I don't want to have sex with them". As well, people tend to like media that involves characters they can identify with, like how BBW tend to like stories with BBW in them as they can identify with the character. It could be that in part, too. 

I wouldn't really worry too much about it. You like what you like, enjoy what you enjoy.


----------



## Tad (Jan 31, 2020)

I second Loopy. You are you, you like what you like. No need to categorize it, you already know.


----------



## Tempere (Apr 22, 2020)

I don’t equate fat on men as a “feminine” thing. I appreciate fat on either sex. Props to anyone who got fat and has accepted it or props to those continuing to grow because that makes them happy. I salute you either way.


----------



## metaldave (May 9, 2020)

I realised about a year ago, that I'm sexually turned on by fat (I've been a very open FA for years). I would consider myself straight, I've always been attracted to woman and I'm not attracted to male gentiles. However, I find I am turned on by ssbhm. I don't necessarily want to fuck them, but I enjoy the look of their bodies. So, I'm attracted to females, I can actually appreciate slim and athletic woman, but only fat woman, and men, turn me on.


----------



## luckyfa (Jun 25, 2021)

I am a straight man who loves fat and very fat women. One would have to strictly consider me a male admirer of excess female body fat, but not of male body fat. This is a just a preference and no judgement against lean women and/or fat men.


----------

